# Domino A.L.C Screws Needed



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

I bought a Domino water cooler a while back from Ebay. I tried to install it today but one of the screws that goes into the AM2 backplate has shattered.
I don't know what they are called to be able to search for them. They are just like the gold motherboard mounting screw things but are about twice as big and silver.
Anyone know what they are called or where I can get them? The Domino site don't have them for sale.
Cheers.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You mean stand offs?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

standoffs can be aquired from any pc hardware store.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not standoffs. The domino is a liquid cooling kit, same idea as the Corsair H50 and others, sealed unit. About as efficient as high end air.
Did you try contacting CoolIT to see if they would supply new mounting hardware? They may replace it, since it's broken. Or, at least, offer to sell you what you need.
http://coolitsystems.com/index.php/en/support.html


----------



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

They are standoffs but about double the size and silver. I tried normal standoffs but they simply aint big enough. I can get some from the company I think but it will take a while. I was hoping I could get some from somewhere in the UK.
These are the little blighters:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Think I see what you mean. Not used to support the motherboard, but go through the motherboard and screw into some sort of backplate. Then you screw the waterblock into those, to secure it to the cpu? Sounds a bit odd, mine have long bolts that go through the backplate, spacers and motherboard, then the drop the block on and run thumbsrews down the bolt shaft to secure the block. Little different doing a custom loop though.


----------



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> Think I see what you mean. Not used to support the motherboard, but go through the motherboard and screw into some sort of backplate. Then you screw the waterblock into those, to secure it to the cpu? Sounds a bit odd, mine have long bolts that go through the backplate, spacers and motherboard, then the drop the block on and run thumbsrews down the bolt shaft to secure the block. Little different doing a custom loop though.


Ye that's the ones. They screw directly into the backplate. It's starting to look like I'm just gunna have to wait until the company can ship some to me. :-(


----------

